# Modern Adaptation of a Vintage Geometric Counterpane (K)



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

The Templeton Square

In days gone by, counterpanes were made by knitting four small squares, sewing them into one larger square, then the large squares were assembled and sewn into a project.

Whew...a lot of sewing, huh?

Since the introduction of circular needles and or the magic loop, the one larger square can be knitted from the center out, avoiding the need to sew the four small squares together.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw12/FEATw12SIT.php

This adaptation makes use of Judi's Magic Cast On:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html

...and Jeni's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/FEATjssbo.php

Nice !!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's a really nice square which could be incorporated into many things. Cushion covers etc. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. If I was to knit a counterpane (had to google it!) I'd definitely use that pattern. I always thought a counterpane was a curtain. Pane = window pane, counter = ? :lol: . A nice pattern and an education in one!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the info. I have a neat book on counterpanes and this info would make them more practical to make.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Another counterpane style you may recognize is the leaf version (vintage traditional, but could be adapted):

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilt-square-counterpane-with-leaves

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

And the wewell known Princess Pram Cover (also vintage traditional, but adaptable):

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-pram-cover


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice knitting. Love the wood hand. Where did you find her? Does she knit :~)


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Love this pink one with the fancy edge! 

Last summer I picked up what I thought was a counterpane afghan at a yard sale for only $2. When I unfolded it at home, it was a Queen-size spread, and in mint condition!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> Nice knitting. Love the wood hand. Where did you find her? Does she knit :~)


Sorry, you'd have to ask the original knitty blogger: her square, her hand.

~~~


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

KroSha said:


> And the wewell known Princess Pram Cover (also vintage traditional, but adaptable):
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-pram-cover


Well now, I like this even better. I rescind my earlier comment :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That i


KroSha said:


> The Templeton Square
> 
> In days gone by, counterpanes were made by knitting four small squares, sewing them into one larger square, then the large squares were assembled and sewn into a project.
> 
> ...


That is truly beautiful.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

elliekluge said:


> Love this pink one with the fancy edge!
> 
> Last summer I picked up what I thought was a counterpane afghan at a yard sale for only $2. When I unfolded it at home, it was a Queen-size spread, and in mint condition!


$2 - - whoever priced that didn't know what they were doing.

You got the bargain of the century, however, and the bedspread found itself in the right new home !!!

Can you by any chance post a photo of it ???

~~~


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice..I also like the way that you displayed it....I know this will be popular...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> Nice knitting. Love the wood hand. Where did you find her? Does she knit :~)


I don't know if you're interested in following any of these up, but here is a search link for you regarding the wooden jointed hand:

http://www.google.com/search?q=wooden+jointed+hand&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjU8dznop_KAhUKJiYKHQf-CRcQ_AUICCgC


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Such a gorgeous pattern! Magic Loop is, once again on my list of knitting tricks to learn...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous square and thanks for the education.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

And there's this one:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251191-1.html

You can convert any counterpane into the round by changing knit to purl and purl to knit on the wrong side rows, as well as reversing the directions, by which, I mean, start with the last direction in row, and work back to the first.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> And there's this one:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251191-1.html
> 
> You can convert any counterpane into the round by changing knit to purl and purl to knit on the wrong side rows, as well as reversing the directions, by which, I mean, start with the last direction in row, and work back to the first.


That one has additional "leaves" too - - nice !!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous square and thanks for the education.


I just think they're all so pretty.

Glad you like them too.

~~~


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

It's put away right now because I have heavy bedding on at the moment. It's a coffee-with-cream color. Will try to post a picture next time I get it out.I have a habit of rescuing handmade afghans at yard sales, etc. in honor of those who have so lovingly spent their time..........you're right. Many have no idea what they have been given!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> That's a really nice square which could be incorporated into many things. Cushion covers etc. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. If I was to knit a counterpane (had to google it!) I'd definitely use that pattern. I always thought a counterpane was a curtain. Pane = window pane, counter = ? :lol: . A nice pattern and an education in one!


You made me look, lol:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/counterpane

Has word origin information, too....

When I followed this link, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quilt , it had even more detail about the quilts, and quilting patterns - I guess at some point, some enterprising (and very talented!) knitter designed a way to "copy" a quilting design in knitting, instead of embroidery and sewing...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Sorry, you'd have to ask the original knitty blogger: her square, her hand.
> 
> ~~~


"his" square, "his" hand.... the author of the knitty article is Franklin Habit. A talented knitter, crocheter, and writer!! He has his own blog, and has published some books - knitting humour, mostly, if I recall (I own and love one of them - "It Itches" is the title.)


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful knitting and a lovely pattern


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> "his" square, "his" hand.... the author of the knitty article is Franklin Habit.


Oooops ... HIS !!!

Thanks for letting me know.

~~~


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, many thanks for the links.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Very pretty. I'd like to learn how to do that one day.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I so love this idea, since I've been entertaining counterpanes in the back of my mind. My current interest for 2016 is entrelac, but perhaps counterpane will be 2017 goal. Anyway, I especially love the idea of knitting one square instead of four.

Thank you for sharing! :lol:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is such an interesting topic. I have seen variations of this patterns over the years and they all look so good. One of these fine days I just may actually start one. :lol:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh, I like this one! Thanks for the link and the photo.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I have never been a fan of sewing things together especially if I could find a way around it. This idea is one I was looking for and will have to try in future.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks great. The squares can be used for many different afghans, depending on the yarn used. Thanks for the links as well.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you to all you wonderful people for these outstanding patterns.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I just think the counterpanes are so beautiful.

I love that someone has patterned them to be knitted in the round, one square at a time.

~~~


----------

